# Got a quote



## Clean ocd

Got a quote for starting out my own company and it was Awsum thanks for great news :thumb: can't wait now to get it all set up


----------



## CivicTypeR.

When u say a quote wat do u mean exactly


----------



## Shiny

No problem, glad we could help.



CivicTypeR. said:


> When u say a quote wat do u mean exactly


That'll be a business insurance quote :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd

CivicTypeR. said:


> When u say a quote wat do u mean exactly


Quote for buisness insurance , also so can drive the customers cars legally and also covered when cleaning the car and machining or polishing basically just insured to detail and if any error happened which won't but least you know have insurance to have the customers car repaired which some mobile detailers out there don't have , in the long hall peace of mind and worth the money


----------

